# Starting Schutzhund again.... a year later



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

So after a year of looking for someone I was happy to train with, we will be starting Schutzhund Training again! Panzer is about 9 1/2 months and this will be her first time ( we work a little on the basics of obedience at home, but that is all). My main concern is Cullen... are they usually ok when they take so much time off? The new trainer was completely understanding of my concerns with the last group ( that's how I met him, and he wasn't thrilled with their methods either, he was actually there the first day Cullen hit the sleeve) and promises to work on a level that Cullen is comfortable with, no pushing until he is ready. I am just concerned that a whole year of me being ' lazy' will make it very hard for him! Has anyone else ever been in this position? How did your dog bounce back? He always loved tracking and protection, but never was a scholar in obedience!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think if you push him in obedience, he may engage more...the more you expect the more he'll offer you. I put no expectations on Karlo for too long, now that I am more demanding of him he is happy to do what is asked. 
He is a very biddable dog, never challenges me...now that I am asking more, it is showing in the other phases. Though we've had our difficulties as far as the retrieves/blind searches, etc but we are making progress. It is all about the journey, IMO.

If Cullen has "it" as far as the other two phases goes, then it should be no problem getting back into it. The only challenge for you that I see is training two dogs at once(as a fairly newb to the sport)


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I've never taken a year off but each year I take several weeks off at a time for an annual vacation where I do not do any dog training other than dock diving which is hardly "training" (and lots of other physical exercise). We had a very lazy summer, in fact since the spring because I bought a house and was very busy, then Nikon got a foot infection and we had to watch that. Then it got so hot and humid here I didn't ask too much from the dogs knowing I had a lot of other stuff on my plate. Pan is young (just turned 1 year) so a long break is of no consequence. Nikon is the type of dog that usually comes back strong after a break. Better to do nothing than keep doing something that isn't working or I can only show half commitment to.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Jane - Thanks, I hope it works that way. He loves protection work, and always did as he was supposed to, and in tracking, we heard from three trainers that he was the " best natural" they had seen in a long time! Also, My husband is handling his female, I will handle Cullen!!!!

Lies - I completely understand what you are saying. I wasn't fond of the methods of the last group, so I turned in everything ( I was secretary) and left. I just couldn't do it ( among other reasons with them). It will be nice to not have any responsibilities other than training, and this guy has a more likeable training method!


----------



## GermanShepherds6800 (Apr 24, 2011)

There is an excellent group in va beach. I did not know there were fellow folks here lol nice to meet someone else so near me


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

GermanShepherds6800 - Which group are you referring to? I have TWO in VB... one that is HORRIBLE ( bleeding dogs, cheating in trials, etc), and one that is full of drama and mouth, and with some very unorthodox training methods! I will actually be training mostly in Chesapeake, but with such an awesome trainer!


----------



## GermanShepherds6800 (Apr 24, 2011)

Unfortunately schutzhund is a sport and some play to win at all costs. Each handler determines how they conduct themselves and what is best for their dog. Sometimes though, some people are not understanding of some practices that seem harsh to pet owners and not to dog handlers. I am sorry you have had bad experiences. I have had good experiences and bad.

Please watch out for an area trainer that private trains people in sch. The one I am referring to is a major Doberman person.


----------

